# Egg Sharer with history of gullie barre syndrome



## bclare (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I've had a few medical problems in the past (gullie barre syndrome, blood transfusion) and currently have an over active thyroid.  I also have family history of high cholesterol, stoke, pace maker (but not due heart disease). I also have a FSH of 11.4. Does any one know if these would stop me from donating eggs?


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi bclare, I'm not sure about the medical history, it's best to ask individual clinics as they do vary, but your FSH usually needs to be under 10 to donate I'm afraid. Having said that your FSH can vary, especially if you had the test done when you were having a bit of a stressful time, as stress is one of the things that can send your FSH higher.
I would call or email a couple of clinics and explain your situation and see what they say. I have PCOS and some of the clinics do not accept this for egg sharing, so I emailed a couple of clinics 1 was an outright no and the other suggested I go for a consultation and take it from there and now I'm half way through treatment with them.
Best of luck to you and hope you can get to donate. xx


----------

